# New smoker looking for help



## Ranch_Man17 (Jun 25, 2019)

Hello,

I’m a novice griller in Phoenix and just purchased a Green Mountain Prime (DB). Trying to figure out how to make good boneless chicken breasts as my last two haven’t gone very well. Everything I’ve found is to set to about 450 and cook for 15 min per side which does not seem to be long enough (yet every recipe suggests roughly same temp/time). Parts of the chicken are still pink and partially raw/chewy. I feel like 450 for 30 minutes should be more than enough time to cook all the thorough. 

Would cooking it longer or at a hotter temp result in dry chicken? Will a smoker typically create a pink color in various spots? I just purchased a grill grates sear station and wondering if I should use that for chicken as well? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## bregent (Jun 25, 2019)

In my opinion, a pellet grill is not the best tool for chicken breast, especially if they are boneless/skinless. They will just dry out too much. Much better to grill them hot over direct where you can pay close attention. Some folks will brine them and that helps them retain moisture. But I find the surface of the meat gets tough either way. Better to use bone in, skin on if you want to cook in a pellet grill. Or better yet, thighs.


----------



## banderson7474 (Jun 25, 2019)

I would never cook that high if I was smoking but I'm going to assume you are using it as a grill when at 450.  The best thing you can do now is get you a good thermometer and I like the 2 probe ones so you can put one in the meat and the other in the grill so you get better temp accuracy.  Then with the chicken breast, just cook until it hits 165 or you can pull at 160 and let it rest and it will get up to 165. 

The other thing I would do is look into brining for poultry.  I like to brine any type of poultry if I can or you can do a good marinade of choice or both...options are endless. 

Here is a good nonexpensive therm I like to use.


----------



## sandyut (Jun 25, 2019)

I brine all my poultry.  and 450 sounds WAY hot to me.  if I was smokin i would shoot for half that or 250.  check out jeffs site for solid recipes to get you going.


----------



## SneakyBlackDog (Jun 25, 2019)

I cook chicken breasts to 165 degrees internal temp, if you want to use grill grates, I would drop to a lower temp around 350 indirect pull them around 155 then sear on the grill grates then check the temp if it's  not 165 back on indirect till finish temp


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 25, 2019)

Welcome to the site. I agree with the others above. Chicken breasts are better grilled direct heat. If you want to smoke them do as they suggested brine them and put a probe in it till it hits 160. IMO I like to smoke whole birds that are spatched. Roll 300-325 or so and usually done in a couple hours. You get crispy skin and your pick of dark or white meat. Plus they are CHEAP! Good luck with your new rig.


----------



## banderson7474 (Jun 25, 2019)

I also like to do bone in split breasts.  My wife won't eat dark meat so sometimes it's just easier for me to go the split breast route.  Course she doesn't like skin....or the bone in part....hmmm I don't know why I'm doing this way come to think of it haha

Something inside me feels that bone in stuff has more flavor.  I've never really tested that side by side before though.


----------



## sandyut (Jun 25, 2019)

Whole chicken are great because you can make chicken salad or ABT stuffing, tacos, pretty much anything with all the non-white meat.  My wife says she only like the white meat, but eats all the other uses just the same.  (sshh - they cant really tell when its off the bone)


----------



## banderson7474 (Jun 25, 2019)

sandyut said:


> Whole chicken are great because you can make chicken salad or ABT stuffing, tacos, pretty much anything with all the non-white meat.  My wife says she only like the white meat, but eats all the other uses just the same.  (sshh - they cant really tell when its off the bone)



I totally need to do that!!!!


----------



## sandyut (Jun 25, 2019)

If you shop at Costco - they have two packs of organic whole chickens that are quite good and affordable.


----------



## BigW. (Jun 25, 2019)

Do you have a therm to check if your grill is actually getting to 450?  30 minutes is plenty of time to cook skinless chicken breasts.  Buy a therm to check grill temp and also temp of chicken.  You'll get it figured out soon.


----------



## JC in GB (Jun 25, 2019)

I like the Myron Mixon technique for chicken.  Brine the chicken 4 - 12 hours.  Add whatever rub that your heart is asking for.  Smoke your chicken for about an hour at 250F.  Put chicken in pan with butter and chicken stock about half way up the chicken pieces. Cover with foil tightly.  Cook until done about an hour.

Place chicken on the smoker again and sauce.  About 20 minutes.  This will make the meat tender and juicy and assure the skin will have a clean bite through.


----------



## banderson7474 (Jun 25, 2019)

JC in GB said:


> I like the Myron Mixon technique for chicken.  Brine the chicken 4 - 12 hours.  Add whatever rub that your heart is asking for.  Smoke your chicken for about an hour at 250F.  Put chicken in pan with butter and chicken stock about half way up the chicken pieces. Cover with foil tightly.  Cook until done about an hour.
> 
> Place chicken on the smoker again and sauce.  About 20 minutes.  This will make the meat tender and juicy and assure the skin will have a clean bite through.



I never heard of this....what kind of chicken pieces do you usually do this with?


----------



## Ranch_Man17 (Jun 25, 2019)

Thanks for the replies, everyone. I just ordered the thermostat suggestion to make sure it’s actually hitting the displayed temp and am going to double check I’ve done the firmware update as well.

My wife is terrified of chicken if it has any pink at all. From what I’ve seen, smoked chicken will have some pink areas, right? I’m going to give a full chicken smoke a try next and just want to make sure.


----------



## bbqbrett (Jun 25, 2019)

I have only done boneless skinless breasts once.  Instead of using a brine though I wrapped them in thin sliced bacon.  It was thin enough for the smoke to penetrate and the bacon kept it from drying out and added a little fat flavor to the chicken.


----------



## bbqbrett (Jun 25, 2019)

Yes, chicken can get the pink smoke ring just like other meats.  As a rule as long as the juices are not pink when you cut it, it is safe to eat.  Always good practice to cook to a safe temp though.


----------



## JC in GB (Jun 25, 2019)

banderson7474 said:


> I never heard of this....what kind of chicken pieces do you usually do this with?


I have done it with wings and thighs but there is no reason it won't work for breasts.


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 25, 2019)

Ranch_Man17 said:


> Thanks for the replies, everyone. I just ordered the thermostat suggestion to make sure it’s actually hitting the displayed temp and am going to double check
> 
> Make sure when you get your new thermometer to give it either the boil or ice water test (preferably both) so you know exactly where your at.


----------



## bregent (Jun 25, 2019)

bbqbrett said:


> As a rule as long as the juices are not pink when you cut it, it is safe to eat.  Always good practice to cook to a safe temp though.



Fully cooked, even overcooked chicken can still have pink juices. Use a thermometer.


----------



## Ranch_Man17 (Jun 26, 2019)

Thank you all! Much appreciated.


----------



## nschklair (Jun 28, 2019)

Ranch_Man17 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm out of Florida and with outdoor grilling chicken there are two choices: high heat 350-450 degrees and you'll get a typical BBQ roast or low heat at 200-250 and you smoke the chicken. In the first case, you can't really smoke the chicken that way It's only on for 20-25 minutes (you'll get a little smoke taste).
> 
> ...


----------



## R Lawrence (Jul 14, 2019)

Hi, I am a newbie to smoking having just bought an Akorn JR Komando, so have lots to learn from all the members on this site.


----------



## khahanguyen (Jul 14, 2019)

i am newbie, thanks for all your advice


----------



## bradger (Aug 12, 2019)

I am smoking a whole chicken today, i marinated it in a brine solution over night. have done this before. comes out tender.
1 gallon water
3/4 cup kosher salt ( i used regular non ionized salt)
2/3 cup sugar ( i use brown)
3/4 cup soy sauce
1/4 cup olive oil.


----------



## Bbqschmak (Aug 20, 2019)

If using the pellet grill for breasts I would just do like you would an oven recepie. Definitely get a good thermometer and probes, love my Therm pro. I usually go with my gas grill and pop a probe in the smallest one. Flip when the about 3/4 to temp and then use another instant thermometer to get the bigger ones right. My chicken has been so much better since using probes but somthimes still get a tough piece or two. I blame it on fresh vs frozen but could be many things. Good luck!


----------

